# Hedgie wants nothing to do with me



## Khandt (Sep 20, 2017)

My hedgehog has been owned by two people before me, neither of which wanted him for very long. I knew going in he might have bonding issues and I've been doing everything. Holding him until he unballs, just having him relax on my stomach, massaging his lower back, light petting when he'll let me, giving him a little treat while I hold him... But it's like we have to start over every time I get him out of his cage. I don't know what else to try, help?


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

First off, it's really nice this hedgie has finally found his way to someone who wants to look after him properly and care for him . Secondly, to be honest it sounds like you're off to a great start, the fact that he's even letting you massage his lower back and lightly pet him are really good, as it took my boy at least a month or 2 before he'd let me touch him without being hissed or popped at ><. It might feel like you're starting over everyday but it really does take time to earn their trust, and look at it from his view that he was with two previous owners who probably didn't give him enough/correct care by the sound of it, or even just changing owners and environments would have been stressful for him. How long have you had him for and how old is he?

Keep it up, I'm not sure how long you've had him for already but people say it can take about 6 months for them to really relax (and that's holding them every night and socialising with them for at least half an hour). Of course some hedgies can take even longer, especially if they are rescues and all have different personalities. I bought my boy when he was just under 5 months old from a pet store so he wasn't very socialised but would unball very quickly, hated being touched though. I've had him six months now and he loves being stroked on the forehead and massaged whilst on my lap, but I generally do the massage through the sleeping sack, hes more comfortable that way. Maybe you could try petting him through the blanket or sleeping sack when he's on your lap, so not to have direct contact with your hands, so he can get used to being touched. Go at his paste though and keep offering him treats, that always helps to win them over . Also put an old Tshirt in his cage sleeping area so he gets used to your scent, I found that helped.

Good luck! ^^


----------



## CaramelSlade (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't be discouraged! Just keep doing what you've been doing & he'll warm up to you more over time. 
I've had mine since February. I got her from a breeder. She was quilling tho so I knew she'd be moody. Now she still curls up & hisses at me every day even when I call her name. I'm sure my hedgehog is just antisocial tho she only warms up to me when I haven't bothered her in a few days or if she can tell I'm sad. That doesn't stop me from trying to bond with her tho. She lets me pet the side of her face sometimes ^_^
Also it helps to give a few mins before taking them out if you woke them up. They're grumpy lil things sometimes.


----------

